# [Indian NR] Anish Rajesh 1.21.05 5x5 average



## starcuber (Oct 31, 2015)

GJ him (i am not him )


----------



## starcuber (Nov 1, 2015)

method -Yau


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 2, 2015)

बधाई!


----------

